# risk out of food chain?



## eltoxtli (Jan 24, 2012)

Dear,
have got a job offer in Yokohama. Wondering if you could share how you see risks out of contaminated food at home / restaurants and how you manage it. Any figure of additional cost to reduce risk e.g. by buying imported stuff would be as well appreciated.
We are a family with 3 kids, 10, 8 and 1.

Thanks in advance

eltoxtli


----------

